# Pocket wizard x and 3



## awinphoto (Sep 21, 2013)

Will the pocket wizard plus 3 play nicely with the pocket wizard plus x? I see a lot of either or reviews but no confirmation.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 21, 2013)

YES.



> "The PlusX is compatible with all Standard Channel-capable PocketWizard transmitters and receivers, so it's the perfect companion for your existing radios and new flashes."



http://www.pocketwizard.com/products/transmitter_receiver/plusx/


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 21, 2013)

So how much are these, because I'm really annoyed with my Yongnuo's 622's right now.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 22, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> So how much are these, because I'm really annoyed with my Yongnuo's 622's right now.


They are dumb triggers only, no ETTL, HSS, second curtain sync etc, your 622's can do that easily, as can the 603's for much much less money.


----------



## Gary W. (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey all,

If you want HSS, ETTL, Second curtain sync... you need to look into the Flex TT5. Maybe the Mini TT1 transmitter, as well, if you want a dedicated trigger, not a transceiver.

Gary W.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 23, 2013)

Gary W. said:


> Hey all,
> 
> If you want HSS, ETTL, Second curtain sync... you need to look into the Flex TT5. Maybe the Mini TT1 transmitter, as well, if you want a dedicated trigger, not a transceiver.
> 
> Gary W.



Gary,

For a radio ETTL solution the Phottix Odin system is much cheaper has more functions and, especially with Canon flashes, is much more reliable than the Pocket Wizard setup. Radio Poppers also do a pretty good ETTL capable Canon radio trigger system that also seamlessly integrates with their studio lighting trigger systems too.


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for your input guys... We have a handful of pocket wizard 3's and we are looking to get more but if the x's can do the same but half the cost and still communicate properly, we will get those instead. As far as HSS, ETTL, Second curtain, we dont use those functions... These are for our studio and on location lighting... We have some canon flashes that are collecting dust but other than wedding receptions, we just dont really use them. They just dont have the umph and consistency of my studio strobes, but triggering them outside without pocket wizards have proven challenging =)


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 23, 2013)

awinphoto said:


> Thanks for your input guys... We have a handful of pocket wizard 3's and we are looking to get more but if the x's can do the same but half the cost and still communicate properly, we will get those instead. As far as HSS, ETTL, Second curtain, we dont use those functions... These are for our studio and on location lighting... We have some canon flashes that are collecting dust but other than wedding receptions, we just don't really use them. They just dont have the umph and consistency of my studio strobes, but triggering them outside without pocket wizards have proven challenging =)



Makes sense. I use hotshoe strobes a lot and moved over to the RT system and couldn't be happier, 100% reliability and consistency within the ETTL functionality. But they will never have the power of a studio light, even ganged.


----------



## Gary W. (Sep 23, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Gary W. said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all,
> ...



Hey all,

 The Phottix Odin may very well be a better solution, but, unless I am mistaken, they aren't compatible with the PocketWizards that he already has.

Gary W.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 24, 2013)

Gary W. said:


> Hey all,
> 
> The Phottix Odin may very well be a better solution, but, unless I am mistaken, they aren't compatible with the PocketWizards that he already has.
> 
> Gary W.



Maybe you missed this bit from awinphotos later reply?



> "As far as HSS, ETTL, Second curtain, we dont use those functions... "



I was only filling in the blanks regarding the Odins and Radio Poppers.


----------



## Gary W. (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey all,

No, I saw it. I was replying to you, in particular, about the non-compatibility of the two systems, that is all. Without the need for HSS, Second curtain sync, and ETTL, there are definitely less expensive options through the PW lineup... none of which are compatible with Phottix.

Gary W.


----------



## roadrunner (Sep 24, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your input guys... We have a handful of pocket wizard 3's and we are looking to get more but if the x's can do the same but half the cost and still communicate properly, we will get those instead. As far as HSS, ETTL, Second curtain, we dont use those functions... These are for our studio and on location lighting... We have some canon flashes that are collecting dust but other than wedding receptions, we just don't really use them. They just dont have the umph and consistency of my studio strobes, but triggering them outside without pocket wizards have proven challenging =)
> ...



I have to second this. After struggling for a couple years with my PW setup, I bit the bullet, sold it all (Including my Canon 580EX IIs and 430EX IIs) and purchased 4 600EX-RTs. I couldn't be happier. Looking to add another one or two to my collection shortly. I really didn't even take a financial hit, as I paid $500 for each of mine. The only real reason I can see sticking to a PW setup now is for studio strobes.


----------



## a-hopps (Sep 24, 2013)

FYI... Using a PW Flex TT5 on the camera will enable Pocket wizard's version of HSS with either Plus 3's or Plus X's.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 25, 2013)

roadrunner said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > awinphoto said:
> ...



color me jealous. I have the cash to get a few 600's, but I'm too cheap to pull the trigger on paying retail. Maybe if I find a coupon or a bogo deal.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 25, 2013)

I believe 96a4270 is supposed to be 1/1...


----------



## Halfrack (Sep 25, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> YES.
> 
> 
> 
> > "The PlusX is compatible with all *Standard Channel*-capable PocketWizard transmitters and receivers, so it's the perfect companion for your existing radios and new flashes."



Work great, but just make sure you're on 'standard channels' currently (1-10).


----------

